# Using Deer Decoy (Setup strategy)



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Hey guys, I am thinking about going out and rattling/ grunting this friday and i am thinking about using a deer decoy. How do you all set up a deer decoy juxtaposed to the wind? Also, will a buck in rut typically approach a deer straight on, looking him in the eyes so as to make his presence known through the entire approach? Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## 95huskers (Oct 11, 2006)

Hair Trigger Gun Dogs said:


> Hey guys, I am thinking about going out and rattling/ grunting this friday and i am thinking about using a deer decoy. How do you all set up a deer decoy juxtaposed to the wind? Also, will a buck in rut typically approach a deer straight on, looking him in the eyes so as to make his presence known through the entire approach? Your feedback is appreciated.


Set the decoy up facing directly at your stand roughly 25yds away or so. The deer will come from one side or the other to get in front of him and should present you a 20yd shot. Just remember to shoot before the buck gets to the decoy otherwise he'll spook and go on high alert. Good luck!!!


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

I set my doe decoy about 15-20 yards in front of my stand. Bucks approach it from behind, so it isn't a bad idea to move it ahead slightly. Doe decoys tend to scare other does, so keep that in mind as well. I have used buck decoys with limited success. Bucks come in head down in front of buck decoys. The best part about a decoy in my opinion is that the deer concentrate on the decoy and they do not see you move in your stand. So as a result you can draw back comfortably and take your time and they do not bust you. The 3rd largest buck that I shot with a bow (130 inch) was using a decoy, and I know I would not have shot that deer without it. The buck crossed a picked corn field after he heard my grunt and bee-lined right to my decoy. That was moment that I will never forget!


----------

